# Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. August 2012)

*Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche


----------



## GoldenMic (11. August 2012)

*Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich würde auf jedenfall zu diesem greifen:
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) - PC Games Hardware Online

Dann sollte man aber auch schauen das er ins Gehäuse passt.

Den Aufpreis zum Beispiel zum SB-E sehe ich nicht als sinnvoll an.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist ein feines Gerät, was noch fetteres ist IMO nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man sehr stark übertakten möchte und es dabei silent bleiben soll ... wobei das jetzt nur für SNB oder IVB gilt, ein FX ist deutlich aufwendiger zu kühlen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich werf mal den Mugen3 ein.
Bei mir funktioniert er gut


----------



## Das Daub (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Enermax/ETS-T40-TB/919884/?


----------



## Bandicoot (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C (leider nur ohne Lüfter) ,Prolimatech Genesis (auch ohne Lüfter) oder etwas günstiger Scythe Ninja 3 (mit Lüfter) *

*gruße B*


----------



## Alte-Schule (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Wie wäre es mit einem Corsair H60, liegt bei ca. 60,-€.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich werf dann man den Alpenföhn K2 in den Raum. Leistungstechnisch auf Augenhöhe mit dem NH-D14 und dem Silver Arrow, sehr leise und, vor allem, deutlich schöner als die gerade genannten Kollegen.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Der K2 ist sehr gut. Trotzdem reicht der Macho einfach. Marc hat es schon erklärt. Wer keine Rekorde unter Luft aufstellen will ist mit dem Macho super bedient da er nur halb soviel kostet wie die Doppel Türmer aber kaum weniger Leistung bietet.
Kauft das Auge aber mit liegt der Macho ganz weit hinten.


----------



## FreezerX (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich werf mal den Mugen3 ein.
> Bei mir funktioniert er gut


 
Der Mugen 3 ist nicht schlecht, allerdings dem HR-02 Macho unterlegen.
Der HR-02 ist leiser und kühlt besser.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist ein feines Gerät, was noch fetteres ist IMO nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man sehr stark übertakten möchte und es dabei silent bleiben soll ... wobei das jetzt nur für SNB oder IVB gilt, ein FX ist deutlich aufwendiger zu kühlen.


 
Ich find den True Spirit von der Monatage her einfach angenehmer bzw. denke das dessen Montage einfacher ist.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Und welchen meist du? Es gibt mehrere.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jedenfall zu diesem greifen:
> Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) - PC Games Hardware Online
> 
> Dann sollte man aber auch schauen das er ins Gehäuse passt.
> ...


 
Den, den ich bereits verlinkt hatte


----------



## Elloco (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*



Das Daub schrieb:


> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Enermax/ETS-T40-TB/919884/?


Denn Enermax habe ich neulich auf einen FX6200 in einem Cooler Master Silencio 550 gepflanzt.
Der macht den Bulldozer schön kalt, ist aber bei max zu laut. Dreht bis 1900 U/min. 
Total unverständlich. 1500 U/min hätten auch gereicht. Auf jeden Fall bei 1200 U/min ist er leise.
Gut wäre auch der *Matterhorn Pure. *Vorne und hinten* Enermax T.B. *oder* bequiet* *shadow wings* mit je 1000 U/min fest und ruhe ist.


----------



## Axman01 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Habe zwar selber nen Noctua NH-D14, welcher nicht schlecht ist, würde aber der Thermalright HR-02 Macho empfehlen, hab ihn bei nem Kumpel verbaut.
Fazit: Gute Kühlleistung, absolut leise und sehr gutes Preis/Leistung Verhältnis.


----------



## spw (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*



Axman01 schrieb:


> Habe zwar selber nen Noctua NH-D14, welcher nicht schlecht ist, würde aber der Thermalright HR-02 Macho empfehlen, hab ihn bei nem Kumpel verbaut.
> Fazit: Gute Kühlleistung, absolut leise und sehr gutes Preis/Leistung Verhältnis.



NH D14 ,nur ein noctua ist ein noctua


----------



## Cinnayum (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) - PC Games Hardware Online


 
Also einen Kühler mit nur 4 Heatpipes als "besten" für S1155 vorzuschlagen, halte ich für gewagt.

Bei mir stößt so ein Modell (i7-920 @ 4GHz) schnell an seine Grenzen.
Der Mugen 2 (Backplate verschraubt, 6 Pipes und größerer Alu-Körper) oder Yasya (nur geklammert, 6 Pipes) oder Kabuto (nur geklammert, Top-Down gekippter Turm) liefern deutlich bessere Ergebnisse!

Als Klassiker würde ich den Megahalems oder NH14D nehmen. Noch recht neu, aber scheinbar überzeugend ist TR HR-02 Macho.

Bessere Kühlleistung schadet nie. Vorteile hat man im Sommer oder in der Häufigkeit, mit der man den Staub entfernen muss...


----------



## GoldenMic (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Hast du den True Spirit denn auch in Verwendung oder ist das jetzt ne Annahme aufgrund der Heatpipes?

Bei PCGh schneidet der True Spirit 140 minimal schlechter als der Macho ab, ist dabei aber etwas leiser. Daher die Empfehlung.


----------



## Ryle (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Keine Ahnung wieso alle Welt immer mit Thermalright Kühlern ankommt. Alle Thermalright Kühler haben das selbe Problem - den Lüfter. Die TY-140 weisen ein recht deutliches Lagerschleifen sowieso auch ein Klackern auf. Spätestens nach 3-4 Monaten werden die auf jeden Fall wahrnehmbar ganz egal bei welcher Drehzahl.

Der klare Preis-Leistungs Sieger ist für mich der be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1, zumindest wenn es darum geht kein massives Overclocking zu betreiben. Unterhalb von 900rpm ist der Lüfter nicht aus dem Gehäuse wahrnehmbar und unterhalb von 600rpm ist er quasi unhörbar. Und seine Performance ist bei den, zumindest für mich, relevanten Drehzahlen die selben wie die eines Macho oder Megahalems. Nur bei hohen Drehzahlen geht ihm die Luft aus, was einfach am Fördervolumen des Lüfters und der Kühlfläche liegt. Das einzige wirkliche Manko bei den bequiet Kühlern ist die Montage, wobei das auch nur diejenigen betrifft die alle paar Tage CPUs wechseln.

Aber wer nen leisen Lüfter für moderates Overclocking sucht ist in der Preisklasse beim Shadowrock noch am besten aufgehoben. Bei allen anderen ist ein Lüfterwechsel fast Pflicht und das sprengt teilweise gleich mal die 80 Euro Marke.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Danke für die Info.
Das bezüglich dem lagerschleifen höre ich zum ersten Mal. Wäre schon wenn wenn sich auch noch andere melden die das gleiche Problem haben oder bei denen es nicht auftritt.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich kann das in etwa bestätigen. Ich habe bisher einige Machos verbaut und bei 2 Stück war der Lüfter nach einigen Monaten Betrieb nicht mehr leise.
Er wurde ausgetauscht.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Austauschen schön und gut, ist aber sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Micha1994 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Antec H2O 620 mit anderem Lüfter


----------



## Raketenjoint (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann das in etwa bestätigen. Ich habe bisher einige Machos verbaut und bei 2 Stück war der Lüfter nach einigen Monaten Betrieb nicht mehr leise.
> Er wurde ausgetauscht.


Da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt :
Nach 9 Monaten ist er so leise wie am ersten Tag.  (Dafür brüllt die Grafikkarte. )
Leider ist die Montage nicht so einfach und mit dem RAM kann es zu Platzproblemen kommen. Der Archon/True Spirit wären dann meine Favoriten.
Von Flüssigkeitskühlungen (Corsair H60, Antec ...) halte ich nichts außer in besonderen Fällen (kein Platz, trotzdem genug Kühlleistung --> HTPC)
Was bedeutet jetzt eigentlich der *"beste"* CPU Kühler?
Das ist einfach nicht individuell genug.


----------



## FreezerX (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich kenne drei TY-140 Lüfter, einer zehn Monate, zwei acht Monate alt. 
Keiner weist ein klackern oder schleifen auf. Hauptdrehzahl sind 700rpm.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Austauschen schön und gut, ist aber sehr ärgerlich.


 
Nur der Lüfter nicht der Kühler. 



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt :
> Nach 9 Monaten ist er so leise wie am ersten Tag.  (Dafür brüllt die Grafikkarte. )



Habe ich geschrieben dass das immer vorkommt? 
Ich sagte dass das bei 2 Stück der Fall ist von vielleicht 20 die ich verbaut habe.
Können auch 30 gewesen sein. Ich zähle das nicht so.


----------



## Raeven (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*

ich empfehle den Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition Prozessorkühler und habe den selbigen mit der Artic MX 4 Wärmeleitpaste montiert. Leise und dennoch genug Reserven.


----------



## Sanyassin (11. August 2012)

*AW: Bester Sockel-1155-Kühler bis 60 Euro? Leserbrief der Woche*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso alle Welt immer mit Thermalright Kühlern ankommt. Alle Thermalright Kühler haben das selbe Problem - den Lüfter. Die TY-140 weisen ein recht deutliches Lagerschleifen sowieso auch ein Klackern auf. Spätestens nach 3-4 Monaten werden die auf jeden Fall wahrnehmbar ganz egal bei welcher Drehzahl.
> ....



Darf ich Dich da ein wenig korrigieren ? JA, es gab eine Serie der  TY 140, die ein Geräusch von sich gegeben haben. Dieser Umstand sollte seit nunmehr ungefähr 9Monaten nicht mehr auftreten (zumindest nicht mehr in der Häufigkeit und nicht mehr reproduzierbar).

Selber habe ich in den letzten Monaten (seit die Meldung kam, dass der Hersteller nachgebssert hat) bei Freunden und Bekannten einige TR mit TY 140 verbaut UND es gab bisher keine Beschwerden. EGAL bei welcher Drehzahl.

TR hat in den letzten jahren vom markt und von den Kunden gelernt. Daher auch wohl die günstige version des HR-02 --> DER Macho; und MEHR Kühler braucht kein Mensch.

Wenn es nicht ums übertakten geht, dann kann für den fragenden Leser auch der Macho 120 ausreichen (wie von der Community gewünscht auch ein ansprechenderes Lüfter-Design) und DER hat nicht den TY 140 drauf.


----------

